#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  會員資料新增種族等欄位

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]2008/11/2 會員資料新增欄位*


*[spacer=5]會員資料新增 種族、技能 兩個欄位。

[spacer=5]其中種族欄位填寫後將顯示於發文旁，敬請各位會員踴躍填寫。
[spacer=5]*

----------

